# Labs and my history



## maybaby (Oct 26, 2011)

Let me go backwards and give some background on me.
10/2011 - Rheumy called and told me my TSH had come back high
10/2011 - Primary retested but otherwise didn't lay a hand on me or ask about my symptoms and basically said "let's wait and see".
11/2011 - found online natural dessicated supplement company and started taking those. (since supplement not considered a drug but still had porcine tyroid in it)
11/2012 -ordered my own bloodwork in anticipation of going to a new Dr. I had maxed out on the supplements and felt things could be better.
12/2012 - Presented all of my evidence to new Dr and he said all of the right things. Said he goes more by symptoms than TSH and let me choose to be on Armour. Even called my pharmacist and asked questions about dosing since he wasn't familiar with it.
1/2013 -follow up appt. I kept a symptom diary and told him all I had experienced in the past 6 weeks. As of today feel decent but I think I could better energy wise. He kind of left it up to me and said I'm pretty in tune with my body and if I feel I need adjusting to call and I can come in for more labs. Otherwise, we will check up in 6 months.

I figured I could give it 6 more months at the most to hope for an increase (or I could exaggerate my symptoms so he will increase) because I do want to do what is best for my body. Perhaps my body is still leveling out and will continue to improve at the dose I am at. By my symptom diary things have resolved themselves after about a week and a half. For example, early on with armour I had horrible insomnia and headaches. That went away and then the constipation came. That went away and muscle aches and exhaustion started. That was around 1/16/13 are mostly resolved. I still have the occasional tired afternoon and need a nap but not daily like before. I think it could be better.

So here are my labs going back to 10/2011:
10/12/2011	original TSH test at Rheumy TSH 5.42(.45-4.5) 
10/?/11	follow up by crappy Dr TSH4.11(.3-3) not sure about that range. Total	T3 102(76-181) Free T4 1.1(.8-1.8)	TPOab 93(<35)
11/30/2012	got my own labs pre-Dr visit TSH3.72(4.5) Free T3 2.5(2.0-4.4) Free T4 .99(.82-1.77)	
1/30/2013	Dr ordered test TSH 0.14(.34-5.6) Free T3 2.46(2.50-3.9)	Free T4 .77(.65-1.40)	TPOab 61(<35)

I know my t3 and t4 are bottomed out and could improve. He acted like he would be open to increase if I wanted to. I thought I'd give it some more time and if need be I could always go back and complain more. ;P

I am on 1/2 grain in the am and 1/2 in pm. I do not eat an hour before or after those dosing times. I guess my question is do you think I could still get higher T3 and T4 since it's only been 6weeks or am I pretty much going to stay this way and have to go back and try for an increase?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

In my opinion it is impossible to dose properly on Total or T tests which is what your doctor has been running.

You need to request they run your Free T-3 and Free T-4 tests to get the most accurate level of the thyroid hormones in your system.


----------



## maybaby (Oct 26, 2011)

I apologize, I'm still learning the difference between the T tests. Those are the Free's. I will edit my original post. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------

